# اريد من جميع المهندسين الميكاترونكس ترشيح افضل الجامعات في هذا المجال والكم جزيل الشكر



## moheebqawasmeh (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد من جميع المهندسين الميكاترونكس ترشيح افضل الجامعات في هذا المجال والكم جزيل الشكرعلما باني طالب في المرحلة الثانوية وانا من فلسطين وغير مهم ان كانت هذه الجامعات في دول اجنبية او عربية وهل تؤيدون اختياري هذا المجال؟؟؟​


----------



## حسام الموسى (27 يناير 2011)

جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا في الاردن / أربد


----------



## أيمن منير (27 يناير 2011)

جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا في الاردن / أربد


وخاصة ان قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس يعتزم فتح مختبر لـ mems 

وهذا سيكون اضافة نوعية .. بالاضافة لقوة الدكاترة الموجودين بالقسم

تحياتي


----------



## fantom009 (17 فبراير 2011)

higher technological institute 10th of ramadan city ( egypt)


----------



## عربي ليس العار بي (17 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة و السلام على خير خلق الله , و آله و صحبه و من والاه 
و بعد ......
أخي في الله , حياك الله 
و أرشدك ألى هداه و تقواه 
و أعانك و سددك و وفقك و كفاك 
..................
الابتعاث لطلب العلوم التقنية مشكلة قتلها علماء الدين عندنا بحثا , و لله الحمد 
و مختصر الكلام فيها , أن عندنا _ نحن العرب _ بعض الكفاية فيها بما يقيم عود الكفاية المفروضة إن شاء الله تبارك و تعالى 
و للأسف عند البلاد الأجنبية الأخرى فتن في الدين أجارك الله منها 
فكن مبتدئا عندنا , ثم إن احتجت شيئا عند الدول الأخرى فاعمل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " احفظ الله يحفظك , احفظ الله تجده تجاهك , و إذا سألت فاسأل الله , و إذا استعنت فاستعن بالله , و اعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك , و إن اجتمعت على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك , جفت الأقلام و طويت الصحف " 
و بناء عليه , أرشح لك الجامعات التالية في بلدانها العربية , حفظك الله و رعاك 

الأردن : جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا في الاردن / أربد
مصر : الأزهر _ القاهرة _ عين شمس _ المعهد العالي بالعاشر من رمضان 
سوريا : اللاذقية 

و أنصحك بالرفقة الصالحة التي تعينك على ذكر الله , و لو كان باستطاعتك إيجاد أهل و زواج و عمل في مجال الهندسة ( مثلا مركز صيانة سيارات أو أجهزة ) بالإضافة إلى الدراسة فألف ألف مبروك , و أعانك الله ووفقك و هداك لما يحبه و يرضاه .
و أخيرا , لك هذه الهدية , و تهادوا تحابوا :
أخي لن تنال العلم إلا بستة ................ سأنبيك عن تأويلها ببيان
ذكاء و حرص و افتقار و غربة ........... و تلقين أستاذ و طول زمان
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## طالبة الرحمة (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي عندنا أيضا في تونس قسم ميكاترونكس بالمدرسة الوطنية للمهندسين بولاية سوسة 
و التدريس في بلادنا و الحمد لله مستواه طيب لكن أظن أن المشكلة أننا نعتمد اللغة الفرنسية في التدريس و هذا طبعا من بقايا الاستعمار الفرنسي 
و بالنسبة للاختيار فكل مجالات الهندسة مفيدة لبلاد الإسلام بإذن الله المهم أن تحب المجال الذي اخترته لكي يكون مردودك و تجاوبك معه جيدا 
وفقك الله لما يحب و يرضى​


----------



## hazeeeeem_memo (22 فبراير 2011)

إلمعهــــــــــــد إلتكنــــــــــــــــولوجـــــــــــــي بمـــــــــــدينة إلعــــــــــاشر مـــن رـرمضـــــــــــــــان /إلقــــــــاهرة/مصـــــر


----------



## Tarek-a.s (8 مارس 2011)

الجامعة الهاشمية/الزرقاء - الأدرن

وأنا عبقكر أدخل هالقسم


----------



## محمد الحمزة (12 مارس 2011)

جامعة فيلادلفيا الاردن


----------



## Eng.Nermein (13 مارس 2011)

Higher Technological Institute 10th of Ramadan City - Egypt


----------



## engzoubi (27 مارس 2011)

Jordan University Of Science & Technology/Jordan/Alramtha City


----------



## Eng/Hamada 2015 (28 مارس 2011)

_AAST w bs _


----------



## islamzeiad (3 أبريل 2011)

جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية-كلية الهندسة التكنلوجية البوليتكنك
و انا بحكي هيك بحكم اني طالب فيها حاليا


----------



## sofien selmi (20 مايو 2012)

université de POLYTECHNIQUE de Tunis, c'est la meilleure université en monde arabe


----------



## maioush (25 مايو 2012)

الجامعة الهاشمية -الاردن


----------



## Bayan MOhammad (6 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
من الافضل أن تدرس في بلدك, وان أردت جامعة تدرس الميكاترونيكس , فأنا أقول لك أفضل جامعة ممكن أن تعطيك حقك في الميكاترونيكس هي "جامعة بوليتكنيك فلسطين - الخليل-" وهي الجامعة الاولى على حسب معرفتي التي قانت بافتتاح هذا التخصص لديها , ولها دورها فيه. خصوصاً أنا طالبة في هذه الجامعة وبنفس التخصص.


----------



## Eng-Hassan Mohamed (25 يوليو 2012)

Egyptian Russian University, Badr City, Egypt


----------

